# The Benefits of Cubing?



## Hepheron (Nov 18, 2008)

What are the benefits of cubing if there are any?
Are there really any benefits to cubing, you cant really make money off of it, so why spend so much time with it?


----------



## Spyyder (Nov 18, 2008)

Hepheron said:


> What are the benefits of cubing if there are any?



The ladies. You get all the ladies. 



> Are there really any benefits to cubing, you cant really make money off of it, so why spend so much time with it?



Its a hobby, its fun, good for impressing people. Same as ppl that play sports like football, basketball, etc. Most ppl will never make money doing it but that doesnt stop them from enjoying it.


----------



## Hepheron (Nov 18, 2008)

Spyyder said:


> Hepheron said:
> 
> 
> > What are the benefits of cubing if there are any?
> ...



Nobody makes money off basketball? the players make millions doing those sports
And so far my friend, he cubes all day, literally and i dont see any girls hainging around him


----------



## Rabid (Nov 18, 2008)

carpal tunnel


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 18, 2008)

Hepheron said:


> why spend so much time with it?


 because its an awesome and fun hobby


----------



## Spyyder (Nov 18, 2008)

Hepheron said:


> Nobody makes money off basketball? the players make millions doing those sports
> And so far my friend, he cubes all day, literally and i dont see any girls hainging around him



I said "most" ppl wont make money doing it, and I was obviously joking about the ladies.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 18, 2008)

Uh...it's the only hobby for me that's lasted more than 1 day to a week.

I have basically nothing better to do.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 18, 2008)

1. It's fun.
2. You meet a lot of interesting people from all over the place.
3. Its a great conversation starter(AKA a way to meet women if you know what you are doing.)
4. You actually _can_ make money if you are good. WC has prizes worth thousands of Euros, and EC has a prizes that are a few hundred Euros.


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 18, 2008)

You can loose women too. They are interested when they are not whith you, then they want you tu stop.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 18, 2008)

You get to meet other people and get famous (if you are good).

Although I'm quitting because I have too many hobbies and more homework now...

Almost every middle schooler knows me now because the sub-school principal asked me to do it in front of everyone in the cafeteria.


----------



## Brett (Nov 18, 2008)

It's fun?

Why does everything need a purpose. If you don't enjoy cubing then quit...


----------



## Kian (Nov 18, 2008)

damn, i was beaten to the "ladies" joke. too bad.


----------



## xkheldar (Nov 18, 2008)

Well it really impresses people, I think I said this once, but I did it on the school bus one day after school and everyone clapped and cheered after I finished. All of them could see it because I was sitting near the aisle.


----------



## PeterV (Nov 18, 2008)

For me, it's fun and it gives me a sense of accomplishment. I also think, like most hobbies, it keeps the brain stimulated and stimulates creativity.


----------



## FU (Nov 18, 2008)

PeterV said:


> For me, it's fun and it gives me a sense of accomplishment. I also think, like most hobbies, it keeps the brain stimulated and stimulates creativity.



ah thats it! im really satisfied with myself each time i break my PB or learn something new, like recently M2, and a bit of commutators (but im still confused)


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 18, 2008)

Benefits of cubing?
-It's fun
-Travelling and meeting a lot of people  I don't think I'd have been in Spain, Germany, the Netherlands and Switzerland if I didn't cube.
-It's a good way to begin to talk with people.
Example : You're in the train. If you're reading a book, the person in front of you is not going to talk to you. If you're solving cubes, (s)he is going to say "How can you solve that? I always thought that was impossible!!!" and then, you answer and begin to talk about cube, then about this and that. (sometimes, the person can also say "wah, you're fast! What's your method? I'm using layer by layer and I can solve it in about 1 minute", but that's unusual)


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm a professional violinist, and cubing is a great help to finger dexterity since I'm left hand dominant =D


----------



## brunson (Nov 18, 2008)

A recent study showed that playing chess helps to stave of Alzheimer's. I'm hoping any activity that involves challenging the brain with pattern recognition and problem solving will have similar results, but I'm still playing chess, too.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 18, 2008)

PeterV said:


> For me, it's fun and it gives me a sense of accomplishment. I also think, like most hobbies, it keeps the brain stimulated and stimulates creativity.


Agreed. I get a big kick out of blindfold solves. When I open my eyes, it's like seeing a Christmas present -- sometimes a really cool one, but sometimes a rotten fruitcake -- you never know for sure.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 18, 2008)

In NY there was someone solving cubes outside a shop to try and sell them more, he got paid to sole them bassicly.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 18, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > For me, it's fun and it gives me a sense of accomplishment. I also think, like most hobbies, it keeps the brain stimulated and stimulates creativity.
> ...



That's an interesting analogy.


----------



## Escher (Nov 18, 2008)

ive learnt to appreciate that slowing down is a good thing. rushing everything often means you panic, and dont do as well anyway. if you just slow down and do things properly, if often takes just as long or even less time than it would if you'd rushed.
memo methods that you use in BLD solving (if you dont use visual) you can use for anything, exams, phone numbers, whatever.
its also very satisfying 
one con is the fact that my girlfriend severely disapproves of the time i spend cubing when i should be writing essays...


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 18, 2008)

It is said that if you cube enough, you can see the Smurfs.


Hepheron said:


> you cant really make money off of it, so why spend so much time with it?



Seriously, trying to find a reason in a hobby is just meaningless. Then can I ask you what you gain by going to Disneyland, or to the movies?


----------



## MistArts (Nov 18, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> It is said that if you cube enough, you can see the Smurfs.
> 
> 
> Hepheron said:
> ...



This can very well lead to asking the reason for life...


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hepheron said:


> What are the benefits of cubing if there are any?


 There are a lot of benefits. Lets see here:

Speedsolving- Finger muscles, hand-eye coordination, reaction speed, etc.

Blindfold Cubing- Makes better Memory, think faster, etc.

You also get publicity and attention when doing it in public .

These are the only ones I can think of atm, although I am sure there are a lot more.




MistArts said:


> Almost every middle schooler knows me now because the sub-school principal asked me to do it in front of everyone in the cafeteria.



Nice.


----------



## cubekid57 (Nov 18, 2008)

there really is only the benefit of having fun and doing what you enjoy. I cube because it is fun and I don't look for any benefits except to get better and go to competitions. If you are a really fast cuber, a benefit could be winning the world champs and getting money.


----------



## Skrato (Nov 19, 2008)

Spyyder said:


> Hepheron said:
> 
> 
> > What are the benefits of cubing if there are any?
> ...



Actually funnily enough, I find that girls who are, let's say, "at higher levels of intellect" find you interesting and enjoyable if you can solve a cube fast but try not to make a big deal out of it. Just a hint


----------



## Inusagi (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, people thinks I am a geek when I am doing it for long. The real big quetion is "What's fun with it??". I mean, firstly you just think that you will get bored after solving it in a while, but then something keeps you down and makes you continue. This could be in an hour. That's the real thing that's hard to explain, and evrybody then think you're a geek even if you aren't (I think).


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 19, 2008)

People often seem bewildered by the fact that I strive to go faster. They think that once you've solved it once, there's nothing more to it, and a solved cube should be left to collect dust as a sign of your achievement.

Anyway, cubing has really change my social status. Most of my mates think it's pretty cool and want me to teach them, girls take an interest in it; those who already didn't like me have more reason (in their opinion) to dislike me.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2008)

brunson said:


> A recent study showed that playing chess helps to stave of Alzheimer's. I'm hoping any activity that involves challenging the brain with pattern recognition and problem solving will have similar results, but I'm still playing chess, too.



At UK Open 2006 "an old man" walked in and asked if he could compete. Apparently his doctor told him to solve a cube 5 times a day to keep his mind active and if I remember correctly he had been doing that since the eighties. (He also came to UK Open 2008)

A lot of other reasons I agree with:
* Conversation starter (indeed especially with "higher intellect" girls)
* Travelling all around the world meeting many interestin people
* Great excuse to see many of my friends again
* Physical, mental and social improvements
* Helped me get a job
...
* But most of all, I just enjoy it


----------



## Erik (Nov 20, 2008)

Copy arnaud's statements:

*meeting new people (girls too yes) 
*seeing new countries
*traveling to new countries
*driving cars 
*having fun with cubers! Some cubers are not just cubing friends 
*keeping your brain from dying 
*hand/eye whatever 
*doing something you are not bad at


----------



## mrbiggs (Nov 20, 2008)

I've actually found that multibld has helped me with studying as I'm more aware of what I have and have not memorized.


----------



## MusicCube (Nov 22, 2008)

I feel that memorizing (algs) , and figureing things out really help my brain. I notice when I haven't been cubing for a while... my brain seems to slow down.

The social aspect of it is cool. I get to meet people etc. Also, regular people find it interesting. But it also a "Omg you have no life" thing.
Luckly, I do


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 22, 2008)

Erik and I make money off of it.


----------



## Arxel (Nov 22, 2008)

You can pick up a girl... Many of girls can not believe that you can solv so fast... They made eyes sth like this  and open their mounth :O 
Than you start talk and... Then it's going easy


----------



## Erik (Nov 22, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Erik and I make money off of it.


High five!


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 22, 2008)

The best thing about cubing is that 99% of the world thing it's such an impossible thing to solve..and that's where all the benefits come from =) well except the money-making part that is...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 22, 2008)

It kills time.


----------



## mrbiggs (Nov 23, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Erik and I make money off of it.



How, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Nov 23, 2008)

Winning in comps


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 23, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Erik and I make money off of it.
> ...



Price money indeed, but also business presentations, tv-shows and demoing V-Cubes


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually, i think you lose money by cubing, getting all those DIYs and stuff...

The money you can win from competitions recover just a TINY fraction of it.


So, my point is, Cubing is a useless hobby, but it is fun, so i cube.


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 23, 2008)

We don't LOSE money.
We CHANGE money into cubes, dodecahedrons, train/plane tickets, etc.
Money is useless if we never spend it


----------



## dbeyer (Nov 23, 2008)

As Spyyder Said, "The ladies. You get all the ladies"
Yea, I'd lake to add to that and finish that sentence. You get all the ladies to say "wow, that's cool ... is that all you do??" and they normally walk away after five minutes. Especially when you're intro line is "Hey I can sub-1 my J! Wanna see?"

You become very focused and disciplined. Yet, you set your priorities, like they would in mirror world.

Hobbies First, IRC and Chatting 2nd, Forums 3rd, Sleep and Hygiene fits in there somewhere, girls are obsolete, they can't even solve the cube. (No offense to the girls who cube out there) Education and Career is on the back burner just because cubing is so much fun, and you can be happy the rest of your life if you cubed.

Unless starving, your time could be better spent training more rather than sitting down to eat a full meal. Your best friend is somebody who you see once or twice a year at a "local" competition 200 miles from your house.

You get to travel all around to meet a lot of interesting people (yea a lot of people who are just like you ...)

You hate that you are paying an outrageous amount of money for your vehicle each month because it doesn't even have auto pilot or a choeffeur so that you can cube and still get there in good time.

You get a second use out of your blindfold. All of the Steve Urkels out there are buying loose fitting jeans so that they can fit two 3x3s in one and a v-cube in the other front pocket now a days.

We create lots of ideas, and make a hypothesis, run tests sorta like the scientists that you wanna become if you ever get a job. Just to shave a mili second off your average.

You get a new set of speed stacking cups each time you buy a new timer.
You can buy a Verizon touchscreen phone and play with your "cube" in the dark.


You practice and practice and train and are all alone on cold winter days. If you had any other super powers besides amazing hand eye coordination. You would be like Superman in the Fortress of Solitude.

Now that there are more Rubik's cube commercials, more friends are thinking of you every day. 

You attain really cool nicknames like Rubixx and Cube!

You keep up with trimming your nails, and you make sure your cube is a well oiled machine.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 23, 2008)

dbeyer said:


> You get a second use out of your blindfold.




Hahahahahahaha, good one.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 23, 2008)

what else can you do with a blindfold?


----------



## MistArts (Nov 23, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> what else can you do with a blindfold?



Sleep.


----------



## Waynilein (Nov 23, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> what else can you do with a blindfold?



Kinky things


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 23, 2008)

one benefit I know of
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XuGfyalemA


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 23, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> one benefit I know of
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XuGfyalemA



The cube has purple stickers on it!


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 23, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> one benefit I know of
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XuGfyalemA



haha. Cool looking cube (but it looks like it's springless.) Also, the scramble is clearly setup.


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 23, 2008)

Laetitia said:


> -It's a good way to begin to talk with people.
> Example : You're in the train. If you're reading a book, the person in front of you is not going to talk to you. If you're solving cubes, (s)he is going to say "How can you solve that? I always thought that was impossible!!!" and then, you answer and begin to talk about cube, then about this and that. (sometimes, the person can also say "wah, you're fast! What's your method? I'm using layer by layer and I can solve it in about 1 minute", but that's unusual)



Exactly.
btw, some cubers from my region told me that people in the train sometimes also say: "Hey, I know some guy who can do it faster than you!" ^^


the advantages of cubing are obvious. It is indeed a good way to get in contact with the ladies, but PLEASE let me give you an advice: STOP cubing when you have started the conversation unless you want to show-off.

(Although sometimes people are impressed when you can solve the cube one-handed while talking to someone with just minor interruption of eye contact)


----------



## Erik (Nov 23, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Erik and I make money off of it.
> ...



Mr. Kirby and myself were asked to demo for the biggest hotel group in the world (Wyndham). Not many people can say they ever did anything at all for such a big company 

Mr. Kirby you as a gen y-er knows exactly what I'm talking about here aren't you with your quick interactive skills?


----------



## Cride5 (May 23, 2009)

Erik said:


> *driving cars



sorry for the oooober bumb but...

Cubes make a great mental impairment test. During the weekends I tend to drink and drive - not at the same time of course 
Morning after I'll find my avg, anything more than 10 sec over = mentally retarded


----------



## SnappleXXL (May 23, 2009)

Well the good things about cubing for me have been:
1.Better hand eye co-ordination
2.Made me think more logically about puzzles
3.It's very impressive and can change the mood of a group of people easily.

Bad points:
1. Get called a nerd
2. People say your cheating


----------



## mrhockey51 (May 24, 2009)

xkheldar said:


> Well it really impresses people, I think I said this once, but I did it on the school bus one day after school and everyone clapped and cheered after I finished. All of them could see it because I was sitting near the aisle.



I was at a hockey game once, and during the intermission, all the fans on one side of the rink were cheering, because i was heading up the steps when i finished


----------



## Neutrals01 (May 25, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> The best thing about cubing is that 99% of the world thing it's such an impossible thing to solve..and that's where all the benefits come from =) well except the money-making part that is...


I agree with the 99% of the world think it is impossible...so you are someone special if you can solve it...and even more special when u can solve it in a very fast time...

Some girls said that it is a good thing to do...trains the mind and stuffs...I told them it is more related to speed and reaction..not much thinking...but nobody agrees with me...(I am talking about non-cubers)...they still think I am very smart or good in math to solve puzzles...

You will get famous and many people will know you...once a while I will go back to my ex secondary school...and many ppl knows me...but I don't even know them...gain popularity by cubing? I guess most ppl won't like to be an ordinary person right? Being someone special from the others is quite cool...

Yup, I find it as a topic starter...I already have lots of friends before I even started cubing...now I even have more... but ya, you will get cuber haters too...which think you are a freak...but I won't care...because I don't even to them much all the while.. for my close friends...well..I don't really cube that much..I only cube when I am free...

You get to mix with cuber friends...yes, travel too...I only been to Singapore once when I was young...nvr had a chance to go there anymore after that...now after cubing, had a chance to go to Singapore because of cubing competition...

I cube when I am walking in shopping complex...eating(waiting for food to arrive)...in the bus..in the train... most people just sit and wait when eating / in the bus or in the train...you waste more time by just sitting there doing nothing...but if you spend like 5~10 hours cubing..then I can say yes, you are wasting your time...because I doubt you have 5~10 hours of free time everyday...I only have like 30 mins~1 hour+ free time everyday..(it is a good past time during school holidays / semester breaks / public holidays)

and most of my time spent when I am at home is...online..chatting...surfing net...youtube...forums...listen to music...it is a waste of time too...so when I totally have nothing to do then I will solve puzzles...

I lost interest very fast...so keep buying new puzzles to test out myself...nowadays I like to solve puzzles without finding out solutions...coming up with own solutions is much more fun...testing your puzzle solving skills...not by learning from others...

You can earn part time income by promoting and selling puzzles or helping other lube their puzzles or modify their puzzles and charging them a small price...

I noticed that most puzzle sellers aren't cubers or are not good in cubing...they have hard time promoting and also don't even know how to find good quality puzzles to sell...




SnappleXXL said:


> Well the good things about cubing for me have been:
> 1.Better hand eye co-ordination
> 2.Made me think more logically about puzzles
> 3.It's very impressive and can change the mood of a group of people easily.
> ...



Yup...better hand eye co-ordination...

Yes..some ppl think I am a nerd...(for those that don't know me of course)...for those that know me, nobody will say I am a nerd =P 

but why cheating? I don't think anyone said I cheated before..I don't get it...how come it is cheating?

Benefits :

2 handed solves - train double hands speed and reaction time...lookahead too... you can apply reaction time and lookahead during daily lives... like example writing and typing...I never thought of looking ahead before in my life when I do these things...now I always lookahead...so I improved in many daily life-related things...

1 handed solves - make that particular hand more good in grabbing, holding, gripping... seriously speaking..last time I can't type sms with one hand...after doing right hand solves... my right hand is able to grip my mobile phone much well...and can type sms using one hand...and won't drop my mobile phone on the ground...I still cant handle mobile phone with left hand alone because I nvr train cubing with left hand...

normal blindfold solves - improves memory...like someone wants u to memorize a long sentence and saying it out after that...normal blindfold helps you in it....you will find it much easier to memorize things in a fast speed...

multiple blindfold solves - makes you able to memorize lots of things...but not in speed....

solving various puzzles - makes you able to think logically on how to solve new puzzles(iq type)....I like to solve various puzzles...and I come out with a method on how I learn all my puzzles.... (steps : investigate mechanism>get used to mechanism>test out all of the previous puzzle methods and try to figure which concept is related to the current puzzle(if not, then figure out urself intuitively)>come up with solutions>improve the solutions>make it into a method>convert it into a speedsolve method(if you are willing to spend time)>teach others(if you are willing to share)

feet solves - train your feet dexterity? maybe even able to grab objects with feet? well I don't know, because I haven't try feet cubing yet..

big cubes speed solve - train your ability to find objects easily...like if there are many small parts in an object..you can identify them much faster..


----------



## soccerking813 (May 25, 2009)

Honestly I wouldn't say that being able to solve a Rubik's cube makes you special. All that it shows is that you got bored one day and searched on youtube you you could solve your cube.


----------



## Poke (May 25, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Honestly I wouldn't say that being able to solve a Rubik's cube makes you special. All that it shows is that you got bored one day and searched on youtube you you could solve your cube.



It's being able to solve it fast that makes you special.


----------



## Haste_cube (May 25, 2009)

Maybe
1. Grants you fast hand
2. Impress people(who can't solve it) for the first time
3. People will keep impress as long as they don't know that there are algorithms for it


----------



## Neutrals01 (May 25, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Honestly I wouldn't say that being able to solve a Rubik's cube makes you special. All that it shows is that you got bored one day and searched on youtube you you could solve your cube.


Well...not everyone knows that you can learn through youtube...and many people don't know that you can solve it by learning methods...I think you have to see what country you are from...if you are from japan...I think it is not special to see someone able to solve a cube.... but if you are in some random countries that aren't famous in speedcubing...then it is special to them..


----------



## fanwuq (May 25, 2009)

Haste_cube said:


> 3. People will keep impress as long as they don't know that there are algorithms for it



False. I'm still impressed by the commutator and FMC masters.

For example, these solution by Per Kristen Fredlund, Guus Razoux Schultz, and Ryan Heise:
http://www.ryanheise.com/competitions/linearfmc/rankings.cgi?tournament=1189403288


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 25, 2009)

girls... 
(message too short)


----------



## Haste_cube (May 26, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Haste_cube said:
> 
> 
> > 3. People will keep impress as long as they don't know that there are algorithms for it
> ...



I mean, people in my country

they just said that back then, they think that I can solve it with thinking, and after they know there are algo for it, they just said what special with solving it when there's algs?


----------



## soccerking813 (May 27, 2009)

It can both increase and decrease you social skills.

And the girls love your "finger-tricks".


----------



## solver (May 28, 2009)

Better memory and higher intellect


----------



## Poke (May 28, 2009)

Two words: Less boredom


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 28, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> And the girls love your "finger-tricks".


Haha LMAO! 

May be cubing can also gve the fingers elasticity and strength, so that when you are old you wont have artritis?


----------



## Kian (May 28, 2009)

solver said:


> Better memory and *higher intellect*



not at all.


----------



## Sa967St (May 28, 2009)

Hepheron said:


> Are there really any benefits to cubing, *you cant really make money off of it*, so why spend so much time with it?


yes you can

 e.g. 
h t t p : / / t o r o n t o . k i j i j i . c a / c - j o b s - p a r t - t i m e - s t u d e n t s - L o o k i n g - f o r - R u b i k s - C u b e - S o l v e r s - W 0 Q Q A d I d Z 1 3 0 6 1 9 8 2 3


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 28, 2009)

Poke said:


> Two words: Less boredom



100% agreed


----------



## TMOY (May 28, 2009)

solver said:


> higher intellect


If you actually try to think about how to solve the cube, yes. If you do nothing else than learning existing methods then it won't improve your intellect at all.


----------



## Poke (May 28, 2009)

TMOY said:


> solver said:
> 
> 
> > higher intellect
> ...


Proved by a few members trolling the boards.


----------



## enigmahack (May 28, 2009)

For me, it got me a job. 

I had an interview for a training position at a very very well known IT company as a server trainer - I integrated the cube into my training presentation and afterward, for my feedback of the interview - it was mentioned that my presentation and subject matter were excellent, but the fact that I used a "brain toy" showed that I was able to multitask (I was talking while solving and still presenting) and it completely caught everyone's attention... They're still talking about the "Guy that solved the cube for his interview" 

So is it useless? No - it's only useless if you let it be useless but I choose to make it work for me 

Oh, and everything that most other people said too - awesome conversation starter!


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 28, 2009)

enigmahack said:


> For me, it got me a job.
> 
> I had an interview for a training position at a very very well known IT company as a server trainer - I integrated the cube into my training presentation and afterward, for my feedback of the interview - it was mentioned that my presentation and subject matter were excellent, but the fact that I used a "brain toy" showed that I was able to multitask (I was talking while solving and still presenting) and it completely caught everyone's attention... They're still talking about the "Guy that solved the cube for his interview"
> 
> ...



ice braker too


----------



## Nukoca (May 28, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Hepheron said:
> 
> 
> > Are there really any benefits to cubing, *you cant really make money off of it*, so why spend so much time with it?
> ...



Wow. That took longer than it should've. For the people who don't want to interpret the link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-par...ng-for-Rubiks-Cube-Solvers-W0QQAdIdZ130619823


----------

